Ask HN: Anyone got an invite to kite.com? - kilimchoi
======
idoh
For those of us who have never heard of kite.com before:
[https://kite.com/faq/](https://kite.com/faq/)

"What is Kite?

Kite is an artificial pair programmer. While you're coding, it shows you
examples and documentation for the libraries and terminal commands you use.
Kite even detects simple errors and offers to fix them for you."

~~~
soneca
Wow, that's interesting. If it works of course. As a beginner, I think this
would be enlightening

------
adamnemecek
I could also really use one pls.

------
samblr
Sounds great. A demo video pls.

